# Where the hell to buy MXE in the US?????



## high|hgih (Oct 10, 2013)

I used to buy MXE often, now all the sites don't sell to the US for some reason.
Can somebody please for the love of God PM me a MXE vendor?
I'd rather not do private vending.. 

I've been searching for hours, I'm sure at least one person living in the US on here knows a good vendor. 

Thanks


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 10, 2013)

Also was wondering which other ketamine alternatives were nice


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 10, 2013)

Let me know if you do find a place.


----------



## Impman (Oct 10, 2013)

skux where are you man.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 10, 2013)

Impman said:


> skux where are you man.


In florida, on a couch, recovering from a hangover.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 10, 2013)

Impman said:


> skux where are you man.


How's that L treatin ya???

[video=youtube;qvTfN2gjDvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvTfN2gjDvU[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3YNwakB_Zq0]http://youtu.be/3YNwakB_Zq0[/video]


----------



## canndo (Oct 10, 2013)

Why not just get real k?


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 10, 2013)

80 a gram.

Annoying. Maybe I will. Haha
I wanted MXE for my birthday in a couple of weeks so that I could share it with everyone where K would just be too expensive to share with 8 different people. Especially with the amount of K we all do initially. 

I caved though and bought 100/1mg tablets of etizolam. Pretty cheap too I only spent like 60 bucks or so. Never tried it, pretty excited to. 
Whatever the event will be fine without MXE, I have a few perc 10's set aside, have some xanax that I don't really take.. Obviously tons of booze/bud. I'm going to a concert then going camping for two nights at my buddies cabin. 

Going to be swell. Just need to make sure the damn concert is memorable. That is all that my goal is.

Any of you guys like etizolam?


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 10, 2013)

I just had some recently and had a pretty favorable impression of it. Similar to Valium with a nice long smooth relaxation. The oral dissolving ones taste pretty good too. Not as good as clonazepam but nothing does. I wish they could make a clonazepam flavored breath mint.


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha!
Yeah, they really don't taste half bad! Whats wrong with just using the pill as a breath mint? 
I chewed up these pink ones I bought one time a couple years ago, they were super cheap so I jumped on it and man, they tasted awesome! I sniffed a few too, and it went down like air! Other than that though I haven't really done much klonopin.. Except for a couple days ago..

I had 20mgs perc in me and took two little blue klons. I'm honestly not even sure the dosage(made an unsafe decision :/ ) my friend said I'd be fine, and I trust him because he knows a lot more about chemistry and drugs than I do it seems, weird, because usually I am so anal about that kind of thing. And I had a tolerance to the percs. Still I was pretty sedated. 
I was fine all night, but messed up all day the next day. I was driving to work at 9am trying my damnedest to get my eye lids back up, one eye being completely fuck-shot red. Embarrassing. I just work at a restaurant, but still, it's hard to do things that need to be done being like that. All my tables knew.. 

I'm not sure if mine are dissolving or not, I'm sure I'll end up chewing a few up..

What dosage did you do on the etizolam?


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 10, 2013)

The structure of it hits the right nerve receptors to have a minty taste. Totally random coincidence. 
Blue (and green) clonazepams are 1mg. Generally with benzos blue is 1mg or 10mg.
I found 1mg of the etizolam felt like 10mg of diazepam.


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad to have a personal account! 
I've read many dosing tactics, some say 1mg is like 25mg diazepam, and some say you have to take 5mg to get the full effect.. I trust you though. I know I'll start with one.

LD50 is 3000mg/kg in rats? What in the hell? 
Come to think of it I don't even know LD50 of other various benzos. Of course most deaths are interactions so I'm always careful, except apparently for a couple nights ago.. lol

Do you ever get to where it gets sort of hard to breathe on just benzos?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 10, 2013)

the LD50 for the benzos that I've read up on is really high. I've never had trouble breathing on them. That's not a good thing. They suppress your breathing a little bit, but it shouldn't be be labored I don't think.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Even my smartest friends will olack judgement..id caution you to not take advice from your friend when it comes to your well being..you know YOUR limits..don't let someone else set them for you..I'm just being friendly....


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yea skuxx..I'm not being mr preachy..I can say however I've had a few friends that were very sadly mistaken...miss em dearly..I feel the thing with benzos is lack of judgemet goes bye bye..eat more after a hefty buzz and...oops ya dead.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Resorting back to my friends urinary escapade during dinner..if you can't. Find the bathroom then who are you to eat an un regulated amount of drugs...*ahem* drug reform...I figure if I say that phrase enough it'll stand out on search engines...lol


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 10, 2013)

I understand, but I mean.. I knew I'd be okay.. I just was saying I usually don't take something not knowing the dose. How much opiate benzo concoction would it take to kill a man out of curiosity?

The breathing isn't necessarily labored, but I just notice that my lungs aren't as.. Full.. As they need to be every now and then so I breathe really deep and it's fine. It doesn't happen often I was just wondering if it was normal.


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 10, 2013)

Best of regards to those people though man.. It always sucks to lose someone.. Especially to something so, sudden..


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey I'm not saying don't get your buzz on..but,things can go bad..I'm not usually one to caution intake but benzo/opiate mixtures lead to bad times in my experience..others will disagree,but when you even have to consider breathing..sounds like a bad situation..I steered clear of benzos when I did opiates for a reason..I wanted to live to do more opiates!lol..now I do neither..a buzz you can't remember you can't enjoy!.


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 11, 2013)

I never really mix them, I normally have opiates and benzos in my stash. But I don't take them everyday, nor do I mix them. Of course there are times when I have but only in dosages like 10mg hydrocodone, 1mg xanax. I remember mixing them on occasions before, but no idea.. lol
Honestly I don't even remember a bit of that night or the next day at work.. I remember a bit from at work but come to think of it not really, nor that night at home. Twas no fun. 

I'll be fine man don't you worry! It was just a mix up, could've not said anything about it and we wouldn't be having this conversation in the first place  I know I did a nono, won't happen again because man.. Even if I did want to do that for whatever reason I;d have to have a bit of a window! Which I never really get. And when I do, that's time for ridiculous psychedelic/dissociative usage. Less and less time and urge for that as I age though.. Unfortunate. 
I really like just eating kratom/kava mixture(Thanks skuxx!!) and toking a bit with everyone. It's fun. Nobody gets out of control.. I want to get that bowl thing with the coconut shell cup or whatever(I know this is completely wrong, so what the hell is it called?) and just pass it around with this awesome mixture haha


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm not sure what those cups are called. I just call it a shell. "Bout to drink a shell"


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Oct 11, 2013)

The last few times I bought any MXE it was different. It lead to really bad body dysphoria after the trip. Like really bad didn't know where I was, who I was, vomiting, all for a few hours.

I dunno if this was isolated or not, just thought to let you know.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 11, 2013)

The vomiting doesn't sound good. But one of the goals is to not know where you are or what you are if you dose high enough. If I don't do enough, my body feels a little cold and numb-ish, but if I do enough, I lose any concept of a body. The comedown is pretty long for sure. God I want some MXE. I just love how long it lasts. I love K too, but end up redosing every hour or so and my nose can't take the beating like it used to.


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah k is kind of hard on the nose.. Mxe comes in such small dosages and it doesn't really burn as bad. I've overdone mxe before but it just couch locked me.. Strange experience it was the first time I ever bought it. Never overdid it again because I feel way more comfortable doing that with k..
How much do you think you did?


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Oct 11, 2013)

This was very different than the normal experience. Some dysporia is to be expected and even wanted but this was different and not fun. Like hardcore confusion about who or what I was for hours after the comedown. 

But like I said this was awhile ago and could have been just been a bad batch.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 11, 2013)

high|hgih said:


> Glad to have a personal account!
> I've read many dosing tactics, some say 1mg is like 25mg diazepam, and some say you have to take 5mg to get the full effect.. I trust you though. I know I'll start with one.
> 
> LD50 is 3000mg/kg in rats? What in the hell?
> ...


Try one and see how it is first. That is just my experience but it seems to be the norm based on the user reports I've read. I generally start with half of the equivalent of my desired dose in case there's any odd effects and incomplete cross tolerance and such.
You need to eat hundreds of most benzos by themselves to kill you. They really don't cause respiratory depression. At least not that you would ever be aware of.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Like I've allways said..try two of everything after being certain..then,get down after you know what you have and how it will effect you...limits are everything,so know them,but treat yourself and push them...


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 11, 2013)

canndo said:


> Why not just get real k?


Oh sweet mother of god how? how??? ~salivate~


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Malaysia.or turkey.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Chennai...


----------



## canndo (Oct 12, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Oh sweet mother of god how? how??? ~salivate~


that one is easy, really.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 12, 2013)

dude you can get pounds of ketamine via manufacturers in asia...


----------



## high|hgih (Oct 18, 2013)

These things are absolutely wonderful. 
I sold like 70 off to pill head co workers and made thirty dollars off of it and still have 30 for myself!
Next shipment: 1k

They are enjoyable but I over did it last night and I'm taking a break until the 25-26. Great stuff. Very glad it exists. Thanks for the input guys!!!

K you can get from Asia but it is very expensive shipping(I guess bulk it wouldn't matter too much), but also isn't there a risk of getting your mail seized? I found a legitimate supplier for k and mxe from china but it's 40 euro shipping cost. Plus I've heard good and bad things about buying from Asian countries as far as product goes.


----------



## Kdollurz (Feb 2, 2016)

Apologies for digging out the dead post I too am scouring the clearnet for a proper MXE and Etizolam plug, maybe some clonazalam, maybe some flub,for my ACTUAL lab Actual certs, licences for lab equipment have a family LLC even(to avoid meth manufacturing charges, I would never dirty my gear with such horrid disgusting chemicals 2 or more glass lab vessels pipettes, etc and they can)closest I have came was a friend who was addicted to meth I mean it I put it in three quarters of a ML and threw it in the centrifuge for him (eeew) let him keep the small plastic capped test tube. And immediately put my centerfuge tray in my bleach and steam gear washer.. anyway I am a frequent bud smoker and me and a family member are plagued by irreparable anxiety absolutely unbearable and aside from my real life anxiety R&D job and Union carpentry rigging(i know what a combo, lol.) So I continued R&D on my own anxiety relief since here in America is almost impossible to get enough relief with the amount of medication they are trying to push I require myself all day long-acting anxiety relief like clonazepam and then something like xanax or MD(mouth dissolving)etizolam for break through "oh shit my car is totaled" or "oh shit i lost my job" or coming home to your fiance with date set and girlfriend of 6 years gone along with all ber belongings and some of mine. Kind of panic attack where I would just be on the floor breathing into a paper bag with my pupils the size of Dimes even though I am on pain management medication and they should pinned. I just want a good US domestic plug for the aforementioned medications in that order if there's anybody that can help it would be much appreciated I almost made an order from 
[email protected] 
But check his reading reviews for the clearnet and check his evolution reviews for the darknet. Heres so e of what i found making me wary


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow. You went all out.


----------



## Kdollurz (Feb 3, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Wow. You went all out.


No it was an accident I only meant to post the two attachments I don't know why it put up a bunch of them


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 3, 2016)

Kdollurz said:


> No it was an accident I only meant to post the two attachments I don't know why it put up a bunch of them


Lol!


----------

